# I didn't know it was this easy to start a Snowplowing Business



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.ehow.com/how_2089443_start-snow-plowing-business.html


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I must have missed something when I got started because it was no where that easy to start off in the business but they failed to mention all the lowballers & everything else involved.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

haha are you kidding me, and somewheres out there right now theres some clown reading that and starting a business


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;567972 said:


> haha are you kidding me, and somewheres out there right now theres some clown reading that and starting a business


Out of every 100 clowns who read this, Id be willing to bet 1 gets lucky somehow, and builds the biggest company in his town. 

Either way Ill need to remember this article for next year!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is this how you got started gv?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

tls22;567993 said:


> Is this how you got started gv?


yeah! lol with a lil help he got from JD Dave too!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

creativedesigns;567994 said:


> yeah! lol with a lil help he got from JD Dave too!


GV was plowing when I was in diapers.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

While it was obviously simplistic in it's explanation I did appreciate they had the guts to mention to stay away from others gravy or risk being blackballed.

Not that you can be really but least they took the time to say...dont be a hack and a lowballer.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

funny as that article is...ive read some posts of people on here that could benefit from that advice.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Really - that's the basics. Notice he mentioned insurance.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JD Dave;568013 said:


> GV was plowing when I was in diapers.


Actually, I'll still be plowing when GV is in diapers.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;568124 said:


> Actually, I'll still be plowing when GV is in diapers.


JD *YOU* will be up to your neck in diapers and will need a plow to move them!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;568131 said:


> JD *YOU* will be up to your neck in diapers and will need a plow to move them!


Gv do you have any shirts left?

Thanks, Tim


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;568146 said:


> Gv do you have any shirts left?
> 
> Thanks, Tim


PM Sent.:waving:


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Sure it's easy to start a business. Keeping it going for any length of time is the challenging part.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Isn't that how everybody got started?  

I like how they tell you the 3 things you need, 1 being the plow mount. 

Bossman


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Bossman 92;568556 said:


> Isn't that how everybody got started?
> 
> I like how they tell you the 3 things you need, 1 being the plow mount.
> 
> Bossman


i think the most important part they forgot was the truck? anybody ever went out and bought a plow for there truck. the plow never breaks but the truck is just one thing after the other. it takes years to get customers and they come and go and some hem and haw about price then it snows and ur ears deep in phone calls


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

You don't need a truck, it was not in that artical. And everyone knows what you read on the net is always right. I guess you do not need insurance either because it said nothing about that.

But really, if you have a plow with no truck to put it on I guess you don't have a need for insurance because what can you hit with a parked plow?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

VBigFord20;568810 said:


> You don't need a truck, it was not in that artical. And everyone knows what you read on the net is always right. I guess you do not need insurance either because it said nothing about that.
> 
> But really, if you have a plow with no truck to put it on I guess you don't have a need for insurance because what can you hit with a parked plow?


dont be so sure you should see all the times people walk in to my trailer hitch at the store or something funny stuff if i was to put a camera out the back widow along would come come the person ud hear bammmmm then theyd disapear and you hear screaming and cussing


----------



## ManorLandscape8 (Nov 12, 2004)

i guess they missed the step with getting insurance


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

they also missed the getting up early part or not sleeping at all till a day after the strom is over.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

dont you need MONEY to start any thing? then places to plow?

man things like that make me laugh people are gonna think its that easy to start plowing and go and plow in to some ones car or house 

i plowed last year part time for a guy using his spare truck and it was a pain we didnt get much snow but the times we did i was going on like an hour or 2 of sleep working for him them working the full time job i had the raido up so loud i bet i was waking people up but it keep me awake so thats what matters when plowing at like 3 in the morning


----------

